# World's Discussion Thread



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Friere is thearing it up at the Vuelta. http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/13221.0.html

Is the World's course suited to him?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

No, it's not. But he'll win anyway. The Italian's will be a no show because Diluca and Bettini will be fighting over leadership.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

*Climbers Worlds.*

Freire is on top form, but I would be worried of peaking too early, he seems to be on fire right now, but what about three weeks from now?
The course that Freire won in '04 in (fair) Verona was a lot less hillier than Stuttgart, I think that it will be a climber and not an all rounder that wins, someone like Samuel Sanchez or Frank Schleck (If he is riding).

This is the topography of the 2007 Worlds in Stuttgart.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That looks hilly, but not mountainous. Maybe Boonen could hold his own.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

This course has Pozzatto's and Bennati's names on it -- another victory for the _squadra azure_.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

The profile looks hard, but not so hard that it excludes some of the top sprinters. It definitely looks like it favors Valverde, Di Luca, & Bettini. 

Samuel Sanchez is a good dark horse, however he has been relatively silent this year. 

My other thoughts are that it's about time an American won it again, and call me crazy, but Leipheimer might be able to pull it off if he rides and has good form still. He'd have to drop everyone on the run in though. Also, someone like Cancellara could be a good bet. I've seen him be up in the pack several times this year when I thought the course was too hard. If he gets close, he could lay down that "ride away from everyone" power and win solo.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Doesn't matter, he will win.

When was the last world's that was actually raced aggressively? All the big teams sit back and wait for someone else...

Freire will win.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> Doesn't matter, he will win.
> 
> When was the last world's that was actually raced aggressively? All the big teams sit back and wait for someone else...
> 
> Freire will win.


I'd like to see that result. It's rare when someone can say they did something Merckx didn't do.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

He's only 5 Milan-San Remo's away from matching Eddy's record in that event...

The guy is killing it at the Vuelta and not just on the pancake flat stages either.

I can't imagine what his palmares would look like if he didn't have injury problems for so much of his career. Multiple green jerseys and 2-3 more classic wins would be my guess...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Pablo said:


> That looks hilly, but not mountainous. Maybe Boonen could hold his own.


It's hard to see the sprinters having much to offer after 5680 meter of climbing...
They will have to follow riders like valverde, schleck, bettini when they fire it up with 1.5 laps to go. 
I think one could place a worse bet than bettini on this one. but that's playing it rather safe of course


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

An early break is probably going to get at least a 5-10 min lead early on, if its a large break like last year, it could become a threat? as it does not look like the terrain in which you could keep as many team mates for the final laps. Maybe Voeckler will have a chance Jacky Durand style? now that would be good to watch.......


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

enemyte said:


> An early break is probably going to get at least a 5-10 min lead early on, if its a large break like last year, it could become a threat? as it does not look like the terrain in which you could keep as many team mates for the final laps. Maybe Voeckler will have a chance Jacky Durand style? now that would be good to watch.......


I like Voeckler as much as the next guy, however it's pretty safe to say he has no chance in this year's race. I don't like the chances of any French rider actually...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

fornaca68 said:


> This course has Pozzatto's and Bennati's names on it -- another victory for the _squadra azure_.


I agree, it looks that way. Hoste goes pretty well on a course like that (or can).


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

That course has got breakaway written all over it. I reckon someone like Voeckler for France, Flecha for Spain and I certainly wouldn't rule out Bettini repeating for Italy. He can get over the small climbs with the best of them and on a 1.5 - 2km climb like that course has to the finish he'd be the one I'd be most expecting to win from any sort of group - big or small.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> I like Voeckler as much as the next guy, however it's pretty safe to say he has no chance in this year's race. I don't like the chances of any French rider actually...


Maybe Moreau... didnt he win the Dauphine.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

It looks like Boonen won't be fully fit and they might not let Valverde ride. Why not Ballan. He climbed pretty well in Flanders and sprinted well in Germany.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Pablo said:


> It looks like Boonen won't be fully fit and they might not let Valverde ride. Why not Ballan. He climbed pretty well in Flanders and sprinted well in Germany.


It's going to be more of a classics rider (Ardennes) and definetely not a pure sprinter who will take the win. Ballan has been having a stellar year for sure (picked him for Flanders ), others to watcha out for would be Di Luca and Pozzato on the Italian team and of course the cricket. Valverde would do well in Stuttgart if they let him go. The Schleck boys may also have a real good shot. Also a guy like Samuel Sanchez (not doing as great as last year but could be a dark horse) would be well suited.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

O'grady, but hes not going to be a top form, this is a course he could have won on, My bet is Bettini, or Sanchez


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Kris Flatlander said:


> It's going to be more of a classics rider (Ardennes) and definetely not a pure sprinter who will take the win. Ballan has been having a stellar year for sure (picked him for Flanders ), others to watcha out for would be Di Luca and Pozzato on the Italian team and of course the cricket. Valverde would do well in Stuttgart if they let him go. The Schleck boys may also have a real good shot. Also a guy like Samuel Sanchez (not doing as great as last year but could be a dark horse) would be well suited.


Really? This course is as hard as Amstel or Flanders???

When Amstel did have a flat finish, Zabel won once or twice. If Amstel still had a flat finish, Freire would be a 3 time winner, same will go for this world's course.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Really? This course is as hard as Amstel or Flanders???
> 
> When Amstel did have a flat finish, Zabel won once or twice. If Amstel still had a flat finish, Freire would be a 3 time winner, same will go for this world's course.


The course will be as hard as the riders want to make it. Maybe a sprinter who can climb like Zabel will hang on, but really 5700 meters of climbing (almost 19000 feet!). Is going to thin things out like an Amstel or Flanders race of attrition.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Really? This course is as hard as Amstel or Flanders???
> 
> When Amstel did have a flat finish, Zabel won once or twice. If Amstel still had a flat finish, Freire would be a 3 time winner, same will go for this world's course.


"So far only Philippe Gilbert has ridden the circuit, reportedly comparing it with that of the Amstel Gold Race." CyclingNews.com, September 18, 2007, First Edition Cycling News

Oh ya.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

My heart says Samu or Schleck, but I think it will be one of the normal contenders like Paolo or Freire. Samu will have to work for Freire and possibly Bala Verde, and I'm not sure Luxembourg has the team to help Frank Schleck.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Kris Flatlander said:


> "So far only Philippe Gilbert has ridden the circuit, reportedly comparing it with that of the Amstel Gold Race." CyclingNews.com, September 18, 2007, First Edition Cycling News
> 
> Oh ya.


Oops!

I still pick Oscar


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Nothing would make me happier than Zabel winning it. He's my pick for 2d.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm rooting for Pippo, I wouldn't be unhappy to see Freire take his fourth jersey though but I doubt it. Could Cunego do it or is he still lacking form after the Vuelta crash? And about Valverde, I don't think they will let him ride, unless he takes a DNA match test... but he wont.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm, a lot of Italians in the running. I won't if it'll be another case of too many chiefs and not enough Indians.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Pablo said:


> Nothing would make me happier than Zabel winning it. He's my pick for 2d.


I'm rooting for Zabel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I'm rooting for Zabel. :thumbsup:


That would be great to see Zabel win, especially after he was not so welcomed due to his confession.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

joehartley said:


> My heart says Samu or Schleck, but I think it will be one of the normal contenders like Paolo or Freire. Samu will have to work for Freire and possibly Bala Verde, and I'm not sure Luxembourg has the team to help Frank Schleck.


Samu will not help Freire, that will be Flecha' job. I think that Samu will have Valverde (If he rides) as his 1st priority as last years worlds, My prognosis is that Samu will attack on maybe the penultimate lap on the Wende (the main hill on the course), Valverde will wait for either Bettini or Di Luca to try and chase him down then hang onto the coat-tails of them.
Luxembourg Team:

Andy Schleck
Frank Schleck 
Kim Kirchen
Benoit Joachim.
Christian Poos
Laurent Didier.


----------

